# Sick from food change how long did it last?



## Neal (Jan 20, 2008)

Please see this thread.

I'm wondering if it was the food at this point because it lasted so long and just wanted some opinions from people who had been through this and likely wouldn't look at the other thread.

Thanks.


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

I have always changed foods gradually, and my dog has experienced loose stools for a day or two. It shouldn't last too much longer than that. However, if you just change "cold turkey" I am not sure how that would affect your dog. Some foods just don't ever agree with some dogs. My dog, while she loved Blue Buffalo puppy food, just always seemed to have loose stools while on it. Now she is on EVO, and her stools are very firm and small, which is much easier to pick up! lol.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Is the dog still sick?

I wouldn't assume food allergies because a dog is itching. It could just be dry skin. And if you read the nutritional anlaysis on the fish based foods (NB is the one I used) most of them only have around 10% fat. This is not enough to keep a health coat and skin for most dogs. The low fat content could have exacerbated the itching. I had to supplement with fish oil for that.

Fish oil, you mentioned that your dog got runny stools. Go slow with fish oil. I have small dogs and if I give them more than a drop or two on their daily morning meal I'm going to be cleaning rear ends for the next 24 hours. 

The first thing I do when my dogs "are off" about eating or elimination is to check the expiration date on the bag of food. Kibble goes bad, grains get moldy and omega oils degenerate. So I check that first.

Then I will go out and buy a small bag of the same food and try that. If the dog gets better I dump the old bag.

If that wasn't the cause it could have been the added fish oil supplement. Sometimes you just have to go slow on certain things.

And just because a particular food is rated highly doesn't mean it will agree with your dog.

If your dog is itching, but the tummy has settled now, I would try some Solid Gold, Barking at the Moon flavor. It is high in omega fats and is grain-free.


----------



## Neal (Jan 20, 2008)

She isn't still sick but she isn't eating and drinking normally yet. 

She's eaten about a cup of food and drank some but not a ton over the last day. She's taking it slow I guess. Probably afraid to eat. I put some peanut butter in her Kong this morning and she didn't seem to be afraid of that so at least she'll get a bit of nourishment from that.

I'm going to give her about a week from the time she goes back to completely normal and then try the duck and potato.


----------

